# 25rss Bunk Shelf



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I added a shelf on the lower bunk behind the netting to better use this space. Before it went way down below the bunk and things were not very accessible.

Pic 1

Pic 2


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice thinking Dan
Looks good









Don


----------



## chifrench (Feb 28, 2006)

fixjet said:


> I added a shelf on the lower bunk behind the netting to better use this space. Before it went way down below the bunk and things were not very accessible.
> 
> Pic 1
> 
> ...


Has anyone tried to extend the bottom bunk bed on a 25RSS to the wall for more sleeping space? We saw this mod and thought it would be nice to have a few more inches to spread out but didn't know if this would support the weight and if it is safe to remove the middle piece of wood?
Any suggestions?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That's pretty slick Dan. Good thinking.


----------



## chifrench (Feb 28, 2006)

Extending Bunk Bed On 25RSS,

Has anyone tried to extend the bottom bunk bed on a 25RSS to the wall for more sleeping space? We saw this mod from Dan/FIXJET and thought it would be nice to have a few more inches to spread out but didn't know if this would support the weight and if it is safe to remove the middle piece of wood?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work! I'm guessing that doesn't interfer with the beds when they are in the up position (when you have stuff stored in the front area).

I haven't seen that model in a while, so I might be off base.


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Nice thinking Dan
> Looks good
> 
> 
> ...


My 2006 25RSS has the large entrance door so you can raise the bottom bunk and store you bikes, the bottom bunk is all the way across the space, it is several inches wider than the top bunk. action


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Good idea


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome









Thor


----------

